# round soap molds



## CTAnton (Jul 9, 2016)

So I'm totally entranced by maccochino's youtube video on citrus slices.The difficulty I'm experiencing is finding the incrementally larger molds. I've been starting with 2 inch silicone molds which are no problem in procuring...most of the 2.25 inch diameter molds are 3/4 inch in depth....I'd love to find some round plastic molds 2.25 inch and 2.5 inch in diameter AND 1 inch deep...any clues, folks?


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 9, 2016)

Those are adorable!


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2016)

You might try this method using M&P

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L7rkLD-wUY[/ame]

You can also use cylinder molds and make embeds Using a pringles can.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 9, 2016)

You could get the silicone column mold, like the one found at BB, and line it with a silicone baking mat to shrink the diameter.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jul 9, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> So I'm totally entranced by maccochino's youtube video on citrus slices.The difficulty I'm experiencing is finding the incrementally larger molds. I've been starting with 2 inch silicone molds which are no problem in procuring...most of the 2.25 inch diameter molds are 3/4 inch in depth....I'd love to find some round plastic molds 2.25 inch and 2.5 inch in diameter AND 1 inch deep...any clues, folks?



Search for "round silicone mold" on Amazon. They have tons of molds. Here is one for instance that you might find useful. The depth is 1.5 inches.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IZ5D572/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 9, 2016)

For tube molds, I like to use Crystal Light (they're oval) and off-brand(Wyler's is round) Crystal Light containers.  Spray with Pam.  The next day put in the freezer for a bit and unmold and slice.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 9, 2016)

thanks all for your suggestions..Top of Murray Hill I have the mold you mentioned and I've found that the slices are easier to arrange somewhat successfully on a plastic bottomed mold than on a silicone one...seems the silicone gives too much...


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jul 10, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> thanks all for your suggestions..Top of Murray Hill I have the mold you mentioned and I've found that the slices are easier to arrange somewhat successfully on a plastic bottomed mold than on a silicone one...seems the silicone gives too much...



Oh, I misunderstood what you needed. Here is a basic round Spinning Leaf 4-cavity plastic mold. The size 'Big Standard Cookie Mold' seems close to the dimensions you mentioned. They have bigger and smaller sizes as well.

http://shop.spinningleaf.com/Big-Standard-Cookie-Mold-p/bck-1.htm

Beneath the description and features, it says 'SpinningLeaf Cookie Molds are made specifically for making chocolate covered Oreo® Cakester®, and handmade soaps.'


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 10, 2016)

Eureka! Many thanks TOMH!!


----------

